# [SOLVED] Acer Black screen..



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

I having a black screen problem on my acer 4736G.. when i turn on it the screen turn into black screen.. any idea? i tried to exchange the ram, seen thats not ram problem.. and i also tried to check the fans and it not heated and it have been cleaned 1 week ago..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Black screen..*

Take a look at the link below and perform as many steps as possible

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

*Acer 4736G Service Guide*


----------



## aquilina (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Acer Black screen..*

when i read through all the step it seem i already do it and the things i didnt do is for the graphics chipset.. even i remove those HDD or ram, it seem dont have any warning that appear on my screen.. i had done the clean and replace new thermal paste before i post this thread..


----------

